# Preeclampsia/HELLP Syndrome at 23 weeks



## Melissa123

Hello :flower:

I'm currently 7 weeks pregnant again after the loss of my son in March this year. I lost him at 23 weeks +4 days due to early onset preeclampsia and HELLP syndrome. It also came back that I have border line 'sticky blood'. Sadly he had stopped developing at 20 weeks just after my 20 week scan. This came as a devastating shock. I felt fine and had no symptoms of preeclampsia, it was only when I went in on a Friday after just feeling like something wasnt right due to reduced activity, physically I felt ok.

The only member of my family to have had preeclampsia is my aunty, she developed preeclampsia at 30 weeks, it was her 4th child with a new partner, she had not had PE in her first 3 pregnancies. 

I am currently taking 5mg folic acid and 75mg aspirin (once daily), I am due to start heparin injections tomorrow (once daily) after my pregnancy is confirmed through an early scan. I'm terrified it will happen again. 

Has anyone any advice or support? Have you been through this before and had a successful pregnancy on aspirin, heparin & folic acid?


----------



## jojo23

hi hun didnt wanna read and run!! i havent had any of these issues but i did loose my little girl at 22 weeks in feb... and im 7weeks pregnant. i cant tell you how terrified i am that something will go wrong, i have this feeling all the time that im gonna go for my next scan and they will tell me something hasnt progressed or the baby has passed away! its horrible and morbid but its just the way we are programmed to think after a loss!

all i can say is have faith that this time you will recieve the best possible care, and they know from early on what to look out for with you. i know how hard it is to relax and focus on being healthy but it really is something we all are working on!! and if you ever need anything we're all here! im so very sorry for your loss hun hopefully your little angel will be watching over this little bean and helping him/her grow big! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Melissa123

jojo23 - Thank-you for your reply

Sorry to hear about the loss of your little girl, it's the worst feeling ever, it didn't feel real at the time when I lost Joshua.

It is hard to stay positive but I'm hoping everything will be ok, I'm putting all my trust into the people looking after me. Ive been told I will be having scans / check ups every 1-2 weeks after the 20 week mark which is reassuring :) I have also bought a yoga dvd to try and practice relaxation (it's so difficult to relax)

Keep me updated on the progress of your June baby bean xxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo23

awe yoga is such a good idea hun i was thinking of doing the same!! yeah its so hard to just put all your faith in doctors and midwives because i think it crossed your mind that they couldnt do anything the first time!
but they will moniter you sooo closely this time youll be sick of seeing them lol! its the one thing i am glad of out of all this sadness at least this time around im going for early scans lol and i feel totally different this time round i didnt have any morning sickness when i was pregnant with Lily and i didnt feel very pregnant from the beginning! now i swear my head is in the toilet all day lol.....keep positive hun and if u need anything im always here xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## blessed2

Hi, I just read your blog and really felt for what you wrote...I was in the hospital practically my whole pregnancy...I had complications and pain that my doctors could not identify...2 months pregnant I became hospitilized for unkown excrutiating pains...they could not find the reason...than at four months I was admitted again...they found that i had a severe case of pre eclampsia and hypertension...I was bed ridden and had abdominal pain until my 23 week of pregnancy...they found that I had Hellp syndrome...that day I was immediately put to emergency c-section...my daughter came out 1 lb. and I was put in ICU...my daughter in the NICU...I was their for 2 weeks...my daughter for 4 months now she is 2 years old and 100% healthy with no complications there after...the severity off me and my daughters health was at a total risk...and we survived and are healthy...and I thank god everynight for everything he has done for us as well as my loved ones who helped us through it...and while this situation was close to impossible to get through...we did...im telling you this because you are in the same situation I was in and there is always hope and faith...im living it...and if there is any advice I could give you would be to try your hardest to enjoy that beautiful life in you and put all that energy of your stress and worry into your baby...stress is one problem that you can avoid from adding to this syndrome...its like gas to a fire...because that is one thing if I could go back I would change...is the stress i had put on me n my daughter everything you feel they feel it too..I know its hard..but try your hardest to focus on the happier parts...I promise it will help...If you need anyone to talk to jus let me kno and I will be more than happy to talk to you via phone or email...I am always here...an understanding friend...xoxo


----------

